# Uber Bike needs a bike. Ideas?



## Watts-the-matter (Jul 18, 2009)

I have 500 lightly used 3.7v 2400 mah li-ion cells. Rather than attempt to get any useful range out of them in an EV, my new plan is to pack as many as possible onto a bike frame and run it motor-> toothed belt (3:1? it makes things so much quieter)-> chain-> wheels. I want to run it off an overpowered controller (probably a homemade 120v 200a, based on P&S's homemade EV controller?) and a motor that can take it (10 HP?)

If you haven't caught on yet, this is basically a half-powered EV with twice the fun factor.

Anybody have any ideas for a sub 1k bike that will have

A. Full suspension/VERY cushy seat/cover  (hate to break my tailbone going 70 or w/e)
B. Disk breaks
C. Large size (Battery space, and I am 6'6"!)

Thanks!!

-Watt


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

Build yourself a recumbent. That's the cushiest seat you will EVER have, I promise. 








http://www.evalbum.com/2691

You can also buy them, but it will probably cost a lot more than your $1k budget. 

Mine only has front suspension, but with the webbing seat it feels like it has a mild rear suspension as well. It would be easy to build with full suspension, if I had had the parts for it. Mine is built out of whatever junk I had around, so it cost virtually nothing to build it, except for the welding wire. 

There are many ways to build a recumbent, including trikes with full air ride suspension (like the ones at Autospeed's emagazine site, the Air Trike 150 I think it's called).

A design I came up with for full suspension version of a CrazyBike2 variant:








Uses a couple of car leaf springs as a "flex bow" spring for the rear, and a standard shock fork up front, plus the webbed seat . Lots of space behind the seat for batteries/etc, or could be hung in pods/panniers on the sides.
________
sweetAlyssia cam


----------



## Watts-the-matter (Jul 18, 2009)

Awesome! I had considered a recumbent but wasn't so sure about suspension. It does seem like a TON of space for mounting. I would only need around 85 li-ions to match those SLAs, I have easily 5 times that (cackle cackle)

I'll look into it.


----------

